# Thought I'd share this home for sale



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

We looked at this one when we were home searching, but decided against it (the kitchen was small, and we decided we didn't want a 2-story home at this point). It is NOT 4-bedroom, it is 3-bedroom with a sort of open living area upstairs. I complained to the realtor about that but they haven't changed the listing. The previous owners had several kids that roughed up the place a bit (has a few broken windows, and last time I was there they'd left trash everywhere... and they took all the fence and gates for some reason!) The interior walls are all either logs or cedar paneling. It's a bit of a fixer-upper, but liveable. The original price was $138K, then $125K, and now it's dropped to $115K. I thought some of y'all might like it... it's only on 2.7 acres, but that's fine for someone who might want a large garden and a couple goats or a horse or two. The house faces east, the west side of the property is bordered by some heavily wooded acreage. 

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Road-4762_Sulphur-Springs_TX_75482_1100462566

I still feel a bit sad we didn't get it ourselves, but it just wasn't the right home for us at this point in our lives... my kids would've been pushing each other down the stairs! 

Oh yeah, I forgot to say the house it T-shaped. In the back is a 2-story "wing" with a porch on one side.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

A couple pictures I took when I was looking at it:


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Speak of the devil, I'm going to be going to that town to camp out at the state park so I can go to the hog dog baying being held there and give a friend of mine, a pit bull, and hope I get a free catahoula pup. Maybe I'll take a look. Will be there on the 30th to the 31st.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

The fully painted exterior and the re-sided end wall on a full log home are both MAJOR red flags that there have been issues with this place. I would look at possible serious insect damage and/or water infiltration issues as two possibilities. Looks like a good place to avoid.


----------



## Giant (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll give'em $75,000, as is right now.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

We made an offer of $80K, the seller accepted but we were waiting to hear from the bank whether they'd accept it (it would've been a short sale). The liason between the seller & the bank told us it could take up to 2 months to hear anything back, and even then it wouldn't be a guarantee of "yes", and we just didn't have time to waste for that, so that was one factor in our decision to look elsewhere.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

I have no idea what might be wrong with the cabin, maybe it truly is a niche market, but I just saw that the price has been dropped to $95,000.


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

whinnyninny said:


> I have no idea what might be wrong with the cabin, maybe it truly is a niche market, but I just saw that the price has been dropped to $95,000.


That's certainly closer to what you offered. Are you going to make another offer? (That is if you are still in the market.) 

If it were more acreage, I'd be looking a lot closer.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

No, we've already bought a house (so now we have 2... one of which we are trying to sell). I've also decided that with how much my kids fight and shove each other around, we are best off NOT living in a 2-story. *Sigh* They'd be pushing each other down the stairs! And the kitchen is horribly small, too. But other than those 2 things, it would've been great for us!


----------

